

Oracle sued by Strip club over employee's unpaid tab - X4
http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/matier-ross/article/Strip-club-sues-Oracle-over-employee-s-unpaid-tab-4834821.php

======
brubaker
"New Century's attorney David Cook wasn't talking either, telling us only that
the lawsuit speaks for itself."

Is that Saul Goodman's long lost brother?

